# If your instincts were a pie chart



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

What would yours look like?
mine would probably be something like this


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Something like this(can't upload graph).

SP - 45%
SOC - 40%
SX - 15%

My SX may be even more minimal or slightly higher depending on certain factors. Self preservation and social are almost on par.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I predict becoming addicted to pie charts soon. :blushed:


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

If my instincts were a pie chart, they would be numbers that sum to 1. However, (fortunately or otherwise), instincts are not numbers, they are instincts.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Pie charts are awesome. O_O 










... Something to that effect. ^_^


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

self pres- 48
sexual- 32
social- 20


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> View attachment 63450
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I predict becoming addicted to pie soon. . 

As for mine, I'm not sure exactly, but I think sp would represent a fair number of servings...


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, I love pie charts too!


----------



## thimble (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)




----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Daily usage of them*
Self-preservation: 15%
Social: 35%
Sexual: 50% (just 'cause it's here where I naturally indulge with no neurosis :wink


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Bluity said:


>



Is that carrot cake I see in your social portion of the pie chart?
May I have some? 
YUMMM...[drool]


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I've changed my mind to 50% Sp>40% Sx>10% So


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Lately, I've been realizing just how strong my Sp really is, despite being a generally aggressive person.

Sp: @@@@@@@@@@@@
Sx: @@@@@
So: @@@

Visually:
@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@@@


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Spades said:


> Lately, I've been realizing just how strong my Sp really is, despite being a generally aggressive person.
> 
> Sp: @@@@@@@@@@@@
> Sx: @@@@@
> ...


Cool way of putting it!

So: @@@@@@@@@@
Sx: @@@@@@@@
Sp: @@

Visually:
@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@@@


So 50/40/10


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

Self pres: 55%
Social: 35%
Sexual: 10%

yeahhhhh...


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Sp: 50%
so: 35%
sx: 15%


----------

